
Google reveals Chrome zero-day under active attacks - lrsjng
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-reveals-chrome-zero-day-under-active-attacks/
======
lrsjng
"The attacks exploited CVE-2019-5786, a security flaw and the only patch
included in the Chrome 72.0.3626.121 version, released last Friday, March 1,
2019."

